# clear plastic bags for spirit packs



## DesignedBy (Nov 18, 2010)

I am looking for a supplier for clear plastic bags that I can use to bag up spirit packs for individuals. They need to be large enough that several items will fit in:hooded sweatshirt, sweatpants, maybe a couple of t-shirts too. Don't know where to start looking for something like that.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

try clearbags.com


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Uline also.


----------

